

Is social media toppling Rush Limbaugh? - bdking
http://www.itworld.com/software/258384/social-media-toppling-rush-limbaugh

======
paulhauggis
only the left-leaning media. You never saw the same sort of outrage when left-
wing talk show hosts do the exact same thing.

